# Bluetooth dongle for GPS connectivity on WFT-s



## matukas (Nov 10, 2012)

I have WFT-E2 II B and want to use bluetooth GPS (Qstarz BT-Q1000EX) for tagging.
No connection success with my two BT adapters (Trust and Trendnet).
Preferably I'd want some shorty BT adapter to keep protruding size minimal and keeping things wireless.
If someone has same WFT like mine, and managed to get connection working with some tiny BT adapter, please let me know.


----------



## mcw (Feb 13, 2013)

i used this for WFT-E4 / 5D2 with the Qstarz and it worked well

http://shop.usa.canon.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product_10051_10051_171683_-1


----------



## matukas (Feb 13, 2013)

Yeah, that product I know, but it's protruding too much out of 1D-series WFT module transmitter.
My shooting situations are sometimes agressive and I'm afraid I'll break the thing too easy. My search is still in progress...


----------

